

Impyla: a new Python client for Impala - laserson
http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/2014/04/a-new-python-client-for-impala/

======
egonschiele
Pretty cool! Note: if you're looking for something similar for ruby, we use
the java libraries from jruby. It is seamless and we haven't had any issues
(besides bugs from Impala itself).

